# Happy National Mario-day



## J087 (Mar 9, 2018)

Have a happy National Mario Day tomorrow!


----------



## joelmm (Mar 9, 2018)

I want Luigi too!


----------



## Ras (Mar 9, 2018)

Not really looking forward to it. I got burned out on all the Mario stuff filling every single house I ever streetpassed.


----------



## Flare (Mar 9, 2018)

I wish they offered a campground background like how Leif's event did but either way I'm excited to get the items the event is offering.


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 9, 2018)

Anyone know when this starts?


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> Anyone know when this starts?



10PM PT, so about 1 hour 15 minutes from now


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 10, 2018)

It’s started here! That was at 5pm Eastern Daylight Savings time Australia. I’m kind of bummed that the clothes are the same as the Mario clothes I already have. Although I’ve just changed in to my Mario shirt and hat and I’m crafty the moustache so I feel all Mario-y.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2018)

OH MY GOD. Can we put the the mustache on our villagers? PLEASE TELL ME WE CAN OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDD


----------



## Vonny (Mar 10, 2018)

120 leaf tickets for the rug :/ the good news is that you get 90 for stretch goals but still... I wish they’d fix the leaf ticket economy (lol can’t think of any other word) instead of just spamming overpriced limited items. Buying 1 dollar worth of leaf tickets isn’t worth it since you need hundreds to do basic things.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 10, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OH MY GOD. Can we put the the mustache on our villagers? PLEASE TELL ME WE CAN OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDD



:c nope just tried. Bummer!!


----------



## Ras (Mar 10, 2018)

Flare said:


> I wish they offered a campground background like how Leif's event did but either way I'm excited to get the items the event is offering.



That would have been awesome with the warp pipes and other crazy Mushroom Kingdom structures.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 10, 2018)

I just opened the Mario event there's not much to craft does more of it come later???!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm not really interested in any of the items, unfortunately.  I only play Pocket Camp events when I really want the items, like the crystal and Leif ones for example.


----------



## J087 (Mar 10, 2018)

Well, in the promotional image shows Rosie wearing Peach's crown.
That could be worth saving mushrooms for?


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 10, 2018)

none of the items so far appeal to me so looks like I'll be hoarding for the second half


----------



## J087 (Mar 10, 2018)

Crystal event was for the ladies.
Flower event was the the ladies.
Let us boys enjoy a gaming event. (for an entire month, yay!)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2018)

I literally just want to get a million mushrooms! =D Also a mario mustache, even though you cant stick it on a villager. Louie will still be happy I'm sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



J087 said:


> Well, in the promotional image shows Rosie wearing Peach's crown.
> That could be worth saving mushrooms for?



Also wearing Peach's dress! Well, shirt, but I hope it's a dress!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 10, 2018)

J087 said:


> Well, in the promotional image shows Rosie wearing Peach's crown.
> That could be worth saving mushrooms for?



Wait, really?!  Guess I'll actually start hoarding mushrooms then.


----------



## Aprilsbunch (Mar 10, 2018)

I am confused why it is called a crossover event when there is no crossover?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 10, 2018)

Don’t want the items, however I do want the leaf tickets! The first half rewards give EXACTLY what I need to be able to buy Celeste so I’m going to make them anyways


----------



## Chicha (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm not too interested in the items this time around (which I'm honestly thankful for after the past gardening events lmao) but I'll still craft items for the leaf tickets. Heavens knows we'll need 'em sometime. x_x


----------



## Ellexi (Mar 10, 2018)

That?s a good point. If we could put the mustaches on everyone, I totally would have been into this event. I am sad now.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wait, really?!  Guess I'll actually start hoarding mushrooms then.



If I read correctly there is a different type of mushroom every round so hoarding won't help..


----------



## Bcat (Mar 10, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> If I read correctly there is a different type of mushroom every round so hoarding won't help..



I thought that meant a new type of mushroom furniture


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 10, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> If I read correctly there is a different type of mushroom every round so hoarding won't help..



Ah, of course.  Why can't anything be easy...?


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 10, 2018)

J087 said:


> Crystal event was for the ladies.
> Flower event was the the ladies.
> Let us boys enjoy a gaming event. (for an entire month, yay!)



Riiiiight. No boys did anything for the crystal or flower events. No girls could possibly enjoy a gaming event.

Enough of this please. Everything is for everyone.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 10, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ah, of course.  Why can't anything be easy...?



I know all I want is the peach stuff I'm just crafting this stuff for a complete catalog it would be nice to save the rest of the mushrooms for my 9 peach crowns but it's never that easy. Lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 11, 2018)

Got my mustache, and I wasn't going to make the hat or shirt because I already had them, BUT YOU HAVE TO FOR THE REWARDS, so I begrudgingly made a second of each... Well at least I can give Louie a hat if I have him back at my camp... Not too stoked for the round 1 stuff, but I'll get at least 1 of each and then probably a few mushrooms.


----------



## J087 (Mar 11, 2018)

Mario looks good in a skirt.
Very 2018-like


----------

